# Looking to upgrade my center speakers to Paradigm-570



## Jay C Huskers (Nov 7, 2006)

:dizzy: Does anybody have this speaker in their system and what are your thoughts?? I already have the Paradigm Reference Studio 20's v3 w/stands. Looking to improve my imaging in the fronts with this speaker,and one day finish in the rear.........Thanks and have a good day.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm assuming that you're looking to improve the imaging with movies..

If so, I think proper speaker placement and some accoustic treatments will likely improve the imaging of your speakers more than adding a center channel.

If I were going to buy a center channel, I'd probably stick with the Studio CC-470. I know there other variables involved, but it seems like having the same drivers used in the l/r and cener speaker makes more sense. 

That being said, I'd probably buy another Studio 20 for your center channel. There are several reasons why I think it would be better, not the least of which is that you'll have a perfect tonal balance across the front of your system.

JCD


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

The 570 is a WMTW arrangement which will greatly improve midrange and the off axis response. And by all means do the acoustic treatments and use the REW where possible. Make the most of your system. :mooooh: 

~Bob


----------



## Jay C Huskers (Nov 7, 2006)

My dilemia is that I will demote the Studio 20's to the rear and the mains will be the studio 100's, will the cc-470 mate with the studio 100's??? or should I just go with the 570's for the time being with the studio 20's??


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Jay C Huskers said:


> My dilemia is that I will demote the Studio 20's to the rear and the mains will be the studio 100's, will the cc-470 mate with the studio 100's??? or should I just go with the 570's for the time being with the studio 20's??


Ahh.. I missed that part.

In that case, the CC-570 does make sense. And, of course, using a 100 for a center might be a little problematic.. :whistling: 

JCD


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

I have the 470 with my Studio 60's in front and the Studio 20's in rear( also ADP470's on sides). They are a perfect visual and tonal match. Since you are looking at the Studio 100's. you might as well go with the 570 center= no regrets later on. You'll have the best of the Studio line up. 
Also, depending on the height of your Premier stands that are under your 20's, you could use them for your CC570. That is what I did with my Monitor 3 stands when I upgraded to the Studio line.
Either CC will be more than adequate. If you have the $, then go for it.

Carl


----------



## Jay C Huskers (Nov 7, 2006)

kickingrass said:


> I have the 470 with my Studio 60's in front and the Studio 20's in rear( also ADP470's on sides). They are a perfect visual and tonal match. Since you are looking at the Studio 100's. you might as well go with the 570 center= no regrets later on. You'll have the best of the Studio line up.
> Also, depending on the height of your Premier stands that are under your 20's, you could use them for your CC570. That is what I did with my Monitor 3 stands when I upgraded to the Studio line.
> Either CC will be more than adequate. If you have the $, then go for it.
> 
> Carl


Carl: how do those cc-470's sound on Movies and such? To me it's hard to believe how much of the movie presentation is put on the center channel (70)% I think? Do you get alot of bass out of that bad boy? Just can't wait to update to a real center speaker!!! What's the best DVD have you watch on your system????? see ya later.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

You will be impressed with 570.
Its a well balanced speaker with great mids and lows
full 3 way speaker that is well known in HT World as one of the best Center speakers
I have a C3, and I can tell you that you will never look back.
And yes you are looking at 70 to 80% of sound coming out from Center channel when watching movies


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

Jay,

I have no complaints with the 470 at all. Loud or soft, it never lets me down. I have all my speakers set to small and cut off at 60hz, so I am not really testing the bass of the CC very much( did I mention 2 servo 15's?). I DO use it all the time because I listen to music with PL2x on. Favorite DVD used to be Saving Private Ryan, but now mainly watch sat HDTV. I love the picture detail. Not going to bite on a HD_DVD or Blueray until the kinks get worked out and there is more hardware to choose from.

Carl


----------

